# {RESOLVED}WARCRAFT III - corrupt file



## gatame (Jan 21, 2003)

Can anyone help me with this problem:

In the orc campaign the game suddenly freeze and this error message pops up

"This application has encountered a critical error:

The file data is corrupt.

Program:	c:\games\warcraft iii\war3.exe
File:	Sound\Dialogue\OrcCampaign\Orc02\O02WarsongOrc13.mp3"

I have played all the other campaigns without problems

THANKFUL for help


----------



## OverHeated (Jan 22, 2003)

Pretty se;f explanitory. Whenever your program encounters that sound it crashes. The file has become either corrupt or is missing. Try reinstalling WC3. It will give you the option of saving campaings and replys. Hope this works.


----------



## gatame (Jan 21, 2003)

I have reinstalled WC3 and I also downloaded the new EDITOR.exe patch v1.04b on GCW and now it WORKS!

Don't know if it was the patch or reinstallation that did it - doesn't matter - as long as it works.

thanks for helpful comments


----------

